# correcting for bump steer



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

I have a 70 GTO Judge that has excessive bump steering issues. Does someone have a means to correct this OR can someone recommend a shop in the Atlanta area that can help?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

truetriplex said:


> I have a 70 GTO Judge that has excessive bump steering issues. Does someone have a means to correct this OR can someone recommend a shop in the Atlanta area that can help?


Any decent alignment shop / race shop should be able to do this.....

You could call Todd Lamb @ Phone:
404-996-4100

Address:
2630 Northgate Ave
Suite A
Cumming, GA 30041

He should be able to give you the name of a great suspension guy near you. Good luck

Chris


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have the front spindles been changed to later one piece cast steel GM spindles? 
Many folks have "upgraded", LOL, to disc brakes by using 2nd Gen F-body spindles or 80's HD B series spindles & have fought bump steer with these tall spindles.

The easiest way to tell is look at the spindle. If it has a separate bolt on HD die stamped caliper bracket, it has either factory disc brakes or a reproduction of the '69 single piston disc brake setup that was avail through '72 on A-body's.


----------

